# Hop growing guide



## bevan (18/6/17)

Does anyone have a copy they could post up onto the forum, maybe in pdf format. The wiki article seems to be missing or link broken (possibly post forum migration).
https://aussiehomebrewer.com//articles/article91.html
Cheers
Bevan


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (18/6/17)

Are you looking for this one?

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/horticulture/other/hops-a-guide-for-new-growers


----------



## bevan (18/6/17)

Thanks BB. I was after the AHB one that was in the wiki. Dr Smurto pointed me to it last year, but the link no longer works. Was hoping that someone has a copy and could upload it. I'll check out the link you posted though!


----------



## bevan (20/6/17)

Little bump for the night time crowd. I guess I'm what I'm after is a guide on soil prep ect. Sort of remember it saying 1/3 cow manure, 1/3 sand, 1/3 good potting mix, something like that. What fertiliser do people use? Anyone who can help?
Thanks


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/6/17)

With soil, any advice will depend upon what your starting point is.

What is your current nutrient status, pH, structure, organic matter etc. Only then can you make an educated decision on addressing limitations.

Apologies, unless you're using a pot: In which case it's a relatively blank canvas.


----------



## bevan (20/6/17)

Using a pot. Was planning on putting in as above 1/3 cow manure, 1/3 compost, 1/3 potting mix.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/6/17)

Soil is the key power in many ways. Autumn through winter is good to throw down manure over the surface it breaks down to plant food through spring. You want to grow good grow everything. Same principle. Feed the soil, feeds the plants.
Compost, worms, feed the compost. Pile up lawn grass, any vegetation, throw beer waste like yeast cakes and some spent grains, get the party really happening the worm and microbial activity goes crazy. Chews down a 1.5m high pile into a 0.5m high in a week or two in summer. Makes your best new top up soil with mulch.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/6/17)

bevan said:


> Using a pot. Was planning on putting in as above 1/3 cow manure, 1/3 compost, 1/3 potting mix.


Some reason I didn't see this post.

On a guestimate think more the ratio:
80% good soil
17% Compost
3% Manure

That is my honest opinion for start up soil and then some good compost tea feed and pure rain water ongoing.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/6/17)

Nice organic, well structured, well drained loam. Not too much clay.

Some coarse sand can help drainage, fine sand can sometimes set like concrete.

Careful of potting mix with too much coarse woodchip as the chip (high Carbon content) can tie up nitrogen as the microbes try and break it down.


----------



## bevan (21/6/17)

Thanks for replys


----------



## No.42-jsb (27/6/17)

I was after that article too. It had some good info in it.

The other info in this thread is good though.


----------



## bevan (27/6/17)

No.42-jsb said:


> I was after that article too. It had some good info in it.
> 
> The other info in this thread is good though.



I did print it of awhile ago but can't find it, I suspect I threw it out during a big clean out of my office thinking I can print that again!


----------



## No.42-jsb (27/6/17)

bevan said:


> I did print it of awhile ago but can't find it, I suspect I threw it out during a big clean out of my office thinking I can print that again!



I had intentions of printing it but didn't do it before it disappeared. It must have happened during the upgrade as I looked at it not long before that.


----------

